# Strange happenings when writing



## Rilvor (Jan 23, 2008)

What strange things have you had happen while writing stories?

This question came to mind as I just finished a story and checked the word count, which I was shocked to find was 1337 (character count: 7125)


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2008)

Many things which appear strange and interesting but upon further inspection suddenly become mundane and trivial at which point I realize I've wasted nearly a month avoiding writing.


Though my own word count checks always seem to land on numbers within one of a multiple of a thousand or palindromes.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2008)

My works tend to manifest themselves in real life. Not in a creepy way, but I occasionally slip into the personality of one of my characters, we're really very close.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 24, 2008)

I sometimes slip in and out of perspectives, such as going from first to third suddenly, odd thing is usually it flows pretty well too...


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 25, 2008)

I occasionally switch from past- to present-tense, and back again. And, like Rilvor's perspectives, you usually don't notice the difference unless you're actually looking for mistakes.

Speaking of writing, I guess I should try to get back to that, as well...I've been slacking off in a lot of things lately.


----------



## Kindar (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know how strange it might be, but the closest I've come to 'stranger' was realizing my characters had taken over the story and would not let me make the changes I wanted to bring it back to it's original track


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing odd happens when I write, but there's been a couple of times where I dreamt a scene.


----------



## Keaalu (Jan 26, 2008)

Kindar said:
			
		

> I don't know how strange it might be, but the closest I've come to 'stranger' was realizing my characters had taken over the story and would not let me make the changes I wanted to bring it back to it's original track



Same here. I have very little control over my characters, sometimes, they just tell me what I'm going to write. :|

It's when I name a character and some time later I come across almost the same name in real life that I find weird - especially if it's a made up letter-jumble name. I mean, I came up with a "Doctor Naiiri" (a fertility expert) in one of my stories, and some months down the line processed a prescription from a Doctor Nairi... working at a fertility clinic in London. That was weird. Â¬_Â¬


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm one of those rare writer types who doesn't have any mystical experiences while writing, aside from the process itself.  I discovered early on that I have a terribly unfriendly relationship with the Muses (they always led me to dead-ends or nonsensical meaninglessness), so I stopped trying to communicate with them.  I can feel proud when I say that any amount of continuity of a story or character personality in my works is solely my own, no matter how small (which it usually is small ).
This is probably only because I don't have a gift for writing.  I just work hard at it, and try to borrow as much good advice as I can from other people.  So far, it's produced some fairly satisfactory results.
So even for you other people who have the ability to channel spiritual beings through your pen and have them write stories for you, don't forget the merits of working hard at perfecting your craft.  It is still you holding the pen.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 3, 2008)

Some of the same perspectives kept appearing every now and then in the stories I wrote


----------



## AnthroHorse (Apr 3, 2008)

One day I started writhing and lost all concept of time. I started at like six in the after noon and next think I knew it was midnight and I had written six full pages. I kinda sat back and said "How the hell did I do that."


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 3, 2008)

I looked back at one of my stories, and 9 consecutive sentences were written like haiku (5 syllables, 7 syllables,5,5,7,5,5,7,5) It was...weird



			
				M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> This is probably only because I don't have a gift for writing.  I just work hard at it, and try to borrow as much good advice as I can from other people.  So far, it's produced some fairly satisfactory results.
> So even for you other people who have the ability to channel spiritual beings through your pen and have them write stories for you, don't forget the merits of working hard at perfecting your craft.  It is still you holding the pen.



um...would you mind if I put that in my signature?


----------



## Toonces (Apr 4, 2008)

Stranger things happens when I read stories, such as in the middle of a story I might stop reading, and have the story continue in my head as I feel it would logically follow, not realizing that I'm more or less just picking up on the story on how _I_ would have written it. After a few lines I shake out of it and realize that none of the stuff I just imagined was actually part of the story.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 4, 2008)

> um...would you mind if I put that in my signature?


Go right ahead.  
w00ts: I wrote something philosophical.  



> One day I started writhing and lost all concept of time. I started at like six in the after noon and next think I knew it was midnight and I had written six full pages. I kinda sat back and said "How the hell did I do that."


This kind of thing happens to me a lot, too, if I'm really into what I'm writing.  I'll sit down, and then twenty pages later I'll be like, 'it's 6:30 am... I should probably go to bed.'


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2008)

its just as funny as writing a poem and having the character count end up to be 42 ^.^


----------



## Farley Grey (Apr 4, 2008)

When writing, I often find myself using words I don't normally use, like those you learn in English class one week and forget the next, and I speak in an overly proper tone. Then again, that's the way my characters usually speak, so I suppose that's a plus for me!


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 4, 2008)

My vocal vocabulary tends to diminish when I get writing.  I still don't understand. Maybe I just exhaust all of my mental resources...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2008)

After writing my NaNoWrimo novel, I discovered that with the exception of the protagonist, every character's name included the letter 'a'.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 4, 2008)

I find myself pulling out words that I usually don't use when writing.  Stuff such as "dragooned" and "eldritch".  I can also get into what I call a Writer's Trance where I'm not trying to consciously influence the direction the story is going.  At this stage, the writing just happens.


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 4, 2008)

I often get haunted by my characters after I've written about them.  I can't get them out of my head.  It's a bit frightening sometimes, but at the same time I love it.  That's one of the reasons I write.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 4, 2008)

The only strange thing to happen is the lack of poetry to come streaming out of this wolf's mind. And if I'm ever writing a story I would often get completely random bouts of inspiration during otherwise mundane tasks, which has happened in the past with a work I'm now at a writer's block with, Legacy of the Wolf. I wish it happened now


----------



## Farley Grey (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been through that recently on a novel I'm attempting to write. Though, I usually just get inspiration at the damnedest times, like when I'm in the shower or something, so I completely forget what it was I wanted to write down. For the most part, anyway. But it helps me to brainstorm. You know, forgetting something. Oddly enough, it leads me to ideas I would've never thought of otherwise. 

In a way, my mind turns its forgetfulness into my drive to write...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 4, 2008)

Arden said:
			
		

> its just as funny as writing a poem and having the character count end up to be 42 ^.^



this has happened to me more than once.
coincidence? :shock:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 4, 2008)

At first it was really easy to type out my stories but now it's getting unusually easy to write them out with the good ol' pen and paper. And I would _never_ do that, computer only.


----------



## Toonces (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think I've ever had any kind of supernatural occurrence related to writing i.e. going into a trance or being haunted by my characters. In fact usually I think I'm more or less just going through logical reasonings to create characters and situations I hope are interesting and believable.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 5, 2008)

I really don't think there's an exact 'right' or 'wrong' way to write. Just grab a pen or pencil and start jotting down a variety of words that tell a story is how it started for me.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 5, 2008)

hmm.... strange things that happen when writing.... 

not getting much, my writing is mundane in essence I suppose.


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 30, 2008)

The other strange thing that happens is when I actually like the shit I write, and it doesn't change when I re-read it a couple of months down the road.


----------



## Toraie (May 1, 2008)

My neck started hurting horribly once and I had to stop. <3

Actually, though, I get that WHOA-INSPIRATION-FLASH thing too. 'S how I wrote (ended up losing most of them, but w/e...) my stories up till now. No inspiration at all. Ahwell.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 1, 2008)

The weirdest thing that ever happened to me was when I was writing a story which included a scene where religious people in a crowd freak out, and I was having trouble making the scene crazy enough. Then - in real life - a guy on the bus had a seizure and an old woman started screaming at us all to get down and pray because he was possessed by demons and Jesus was coming. After I got home I realized this was perfect for my story and it went into the text with a few slight changes (apparently god arranged for me to see that because he/she/it really loves fanfic).


----------

